# GPS and the speeedometer



## t(rex) (Feb 11, 2006)

I just put a GPS in my 2004 gto. when I connected the wire to the VSS the speedometer stopped working. Any ideas? Is there anoter place to catch the speed pulse besides right after the ECM?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

My Garmin GPS only requires a 12 volt connection and does not require a speedo connection, what brand GPS do you have?


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

What on earth are you screwing with the VSS signal for?!


----------



## t(rex) (Feb 11, 2006)

I have a Blaupunkt travel pilot Dx-v
it has a gyro and a speed sensor in case you loose satalite. Bad thing is it won't work without the VSS. Problem is I think it is sucking too much power out of the wire so the speedometer isn't getting the signal.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Check out this forum, they have a section dedicated to the VSS connection on nav systems,

*Car Navigation Forum*


----------



## t(rex) (Feb 11, 2006)

thanks. I'll give it a shot


----------

